# Neolamprologus brichardi Species Tank?



## Angelology (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi there. 

I have recently been looking into starting my own [small] Tanganyikan Tank, but unfortunately where I live shell-dwellers are few and far between and also far too pricey to reasonably consider. Then I stumbled upon the Fairy Cichlid.

I have done quite a bit of research but this almost always results in conflicting information, so I have a few questions.

First of all, I have a limited budget and space so was hoping to stick to a 15 - 20 gallon long tank. Some sources say this is big enough and others do not. In your experienced opinions, is this large enough? And for how many "Fairies"? I have read that they are actually a schooling fish, but I have also read that they pair up very easily and become very territorial, so how many would be appropriate in a small tank? I was thinking of just getting a few Juvies and waiting until a pair forms, and then rehoming the rest.

Also, is there anything else I should know? Any advice, opinions or experiences are welcomed.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## joesyr (Sep 20, 2012)

I started a species tank with 5 juveniles a few months ago. It's 45 gallons and as of now this is more than enough space for these 5. From what I've seen, juvenile Brichardi are charming for their individuality but the other side of that is they're sort of capricious and hard to broadly describe. From what I've read, adults that have established a breeding colony do a pretty good job of killing everything else as the first order of business and then things are pretty stable. With enough space and the right temperament you might get away with juveniles growing up such that a breeding pair forms and their original classmates become subordinate, or so I hear.

More important than anything else is that there are plenty of distinct hiding places. Even without a drive to pair up and breed, mine have pretty strong territorial streaks. It sort of seems like every week they pick new teams and new territories. A small tank without cover would be bad news with just a few if they gang up. Caves that they can duck into and anything to break up line of sight to keep them from chasing are the main ideas.

In a 20 gallon I'd say no more than 5 and 4 is probably the sweet spot for a first batch of juveniles intended to yield a breeding pair.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

It is for sure big enough for a breeding pair. Just getting there from juveniles is not sure fire. They are real nasty to each other. To max your chances make sure they are all from one sourse (pref related) and as near breeding as pos 2" + and lots of rocks and breeding caves/big shells. Yep I to would go for 6 but expect to lose 4 on the way to a pair.
The aggression will be worse buying big guys but at least it will be quick and you can try again fast if it fails. Buying very young or small just meens they have longer to kill each other before forming the breeding pair (or rairly trio) IME.
A 20g long or even 29g is pref to a 15g for these I think.
Sadly you will still miss the best part of N.brichardi which is letting em get into a big co-operative group. Just not enough water space to leave too many in there. You sure you can not get hold of multies? Just as fun (communal once going) and kind of more sure fire for the tank size.

All the best James


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

The Brichardi is my number one favorite African.

I have kept colonys of them in a number of sized tanks, without problems, usually starting with 4-5 young, sometimes hatch mates. A 30 Hex worked great for me with a colony.

The more hiding places the better, preferably two per pair. I really like building a wall to the back side of the tank with flat stones with many caves, and my present favorite tank for them is a 29H. They are to me one of the most elegant looking fish, and presently my only African. I may add another neolamprologus this coming year but the South American cichlids are getting the most attention from me over the next year.

Lots of nest holes seems to be the one best solution to having a good colony of these beauties.

Good luck.


----------



## scotmando (Dec 2, 2012)

I have an active breeding colony of 7 Neolamprologus brichardi and they are constantly putting out fry.

The substrate is aragonite and I have lots of rocks for hiding places. The tank also contains Aulonocara 'German Red' trio (also bredding), 3 Silver dollars and a 7"common pleco.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

What size tank is yours Scott?

Mine currently have a 29H but I am going to be moving them to a breeder 37. It will also have a rock wall.


----------



## troi (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes, Scot. what size is the tank? I have had these gorgeous fish fight to the death in a 50 gal with only a few fish. Now, I have two living happily, if not breeding, in a 20-gal long with rock caves and plants. I started with the two, they have never fought although they squabble over food now and then. They did kill two juvie plecos I got at the same time. If they aren't killing each other can I assume they are a pair? I really like Scots scenerio...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If they are a pair, they would likely be spawning. Maybe 2 females?


----------



## troi (Sep 10, 2004)

DJRansome said:


> If they are a pair, they would likely be spawning. Maybe 2 females?


Maybe. Hadn't thopught about two females, LOL. One is bigger, has better color and longer fin trailers but the difference isn't huge. At this moment, the smaller is looking a bit ragged with some dorsal fin irregularities and some fins nippage. I just fiddled with the tank and the rocks, BTW.

troi


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Depending on tank size adding 4-6 more could get breeding going, I love a LOT of caves, whether stacked flat pcs, artificial caves, flower pots or whatever, the barer the tank the more friction that there will be, in Lake Tangyannika there are a lot of refuge places and territorial dominance is the name of survival.


----------



## troi (Sep 10, 2004)

Jake Levi said:


> Depending on tank size adding 4-6 more could get breeding going, I love a LOT of caves, whether stacked flat pcs, artificial caves, flower pots or whatever, the barer the tank the more friction that there will be, in Lake Tangyannika there are a lot of refuge places and territorial dominance is the name of survival.


This is a 20 gal tank. The bigger one is definitely picking on the small one now. I created more cave space but think I need more from what you say. I guess I dig out the little fish-dedicated flower pots. How many more do you think the tank could handle? Filtration is light right now but that can be changed.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

A 20 gallon tall tank is going to house a pair, maybe a trio and their babies. It might take 4-6 to get a pair though, and the rest you'll either have to take out, or they'll be eliminated.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

My favorite tank for them is a 29H, with a lot of caves, rocks stacked up, some hornwort on top of water and some potted crypts here and there. I have had 8-12 pairs in one, all producing, and I was moving the fry on into other tanks and then passing them on.

I soon exhausted all my outlets so cut the numbers down, this year will support two state club auctions with some.

I am looking forward to getting some of the Gracila this year.


----------



## 02redz28 (Dec 21, 2012)

I started with a group of 5 in my 40 cube. I now have one after the lone remaining male systematically chased them all into submission in the corner on by one. *** since decided to make it a mixed Tanganyikan tank with one individual from a number of differnet species and couldn't be more pleased. One day, I'd like to have another 6-8 foot tank with a breeding colony of N. brichardi, C. gibberosa and Synodontis multipunctatus.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

I try to start with either a pair and fry or a group of siblings to colonize with lots of room for pairs, so far this has worked well for me, if one or two make sure its a pair, as long as there are caves for all it should be good going, the other alternative is a crowded mixed species tank but I much prefer a Brichardi tank.


----------

